# Ash load weight for trailer?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have access to an Ash log 36" at the butt end, 9 ft long, fairly straight, 
and I would like to haul it on my 2 wheel trailer, load limit 2000 lbs. or
my "wave runner" trailer with a limit of 1000 lbs, I think. Which is better, Can I do it on either? Tires are good for 1300 lbs each, or 2600 lbs total weight. This log looks* big* to me. :blink: bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodnthings, this chart http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html gives Black Ash a weight of 52 lbs/ft^3. If we assume your log maintains the 36 diameter for the whole length, you have approximately 63 ft^3 of wood, which is roughly 3300 pounds. (This assumes I did my math right.) 
It lists the weight for a chord of wood as 4237 pounds though, so I may be a little high with my math...

Weight for seasoned black ash is 34 lbs/ft^3, which brings you down in the range where your two-wheeled trailer would be reasonable. 

Either way, I'd be cautious driving while carrying that bad boy.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a calculator if you know the small end also, I guesstimated the small end at 24" and it estimated it at 2862 lbs:

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight

Franks calculations seem to be right in line.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

I guess I'm lookin' to bowrree a trailer from ......Let's see, do I have any friends around here in Oakland Co? :laughing: bill


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Or cut it in half. :surrender:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's see now...*

How many baseball bats can I get from a Ash log 4' x 36" dia.....:laughing: bill


----------

